

Webkit opera for android - First hands-on video - exterm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkgMAPEXUP0

======
rockdoe
Looking at the pictures, those who said it would be a Chrome clone (instead of
being based on WebKit) were certainly right.

~~~
exterm
looking at the video, they good quite a lot of opera specific features in it
though. Anyways, this is just a preview, the finished product could look
different (and have different features).

~~~
yareally
Setting your own speed dial instead of chrome's silly "last visited" is one of
my favorite opera features.

------
exterm
also, a short article at softonic:
[http://onsoftware.en.softonic.com/mwc-2013-opera-to-
release-...](http://onsoftware.en.softonic.com/mwc-2013-opera-to-release-new-
browser-for-android)

